# Gore brook culverts, Manchester, June 2014



## Black (Jun 11, 2014)

The gore brook rises at Gorton reservoirs,
the culverts start at Belle Vue
and finish at Rusholme
length of about 2 miles.

Belle Vue culvert





















Railway culvert






Rusholme culvert
















 









 



 











Fallowfield culvert


----------



## Black (Jun 11, 2014)

rest of Gore brook culverts following


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2014)

Cracking collection of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 11, 2014)

Thats prety good mate


----------

